# Near Heartbreak BFT



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/?reload=7&rdm=mbcvux75v#/watch?v=6XARiNZEC9A

Caught this 23.8 lbs BFT this past Friday. Nearly lost it because it completely tangled me up in my 2nd line. By the Grace of God it all worked out.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

sweet! 
glad you got it in.. what fish bag is that? I like it seems like the ideal size


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Fish bag*

Thanks Oscar. I was super stoked. Sailfish one Friday & a BFT the next. Best bag I've used yet. It's a Precision Pak tackle bag fish bag. You can get them at HOOK1 online. Tell'm I sent you. They will take of any of your kayak accessory needs.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Awesome thanks,
I would be stoked too Im trying to get a sail or Mahi but I don't think its going to happen.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

WHat size Bag is It small med or large?


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

Pretty sure the large. I'll check when I get home. When are You leaving?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I leave next tues


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Better Pic*

Glory Shots!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

oxbeast1210 said:


> I leave next tues


Good luck Oscar!! Hope to see you back here soon my friend!!!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Um...your are one lucky sumbitch, lol. Cant believe you got that guy in.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

That was a close one.


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

Like the saying goes, I'd rather be lucky than good any day!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Dang that's a good fish. It never works out for me when blackfin are around


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Beauty! Nice job.


----------

